# Let's see those Summer snow machine projects.



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Let's see and hear about what you guys have been working on this summer....I finally finneshed restoring My 1974 Ford ST 5/26 and then restored a 1972 Sears Suburban Tractor with Snowplow on it......


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

no summer machine projects here.. just a $35 -7/27 Ariens sitting on trailer for a 'back-up'. very nice job on that Ford!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Few projects here, but none started yet :facepalm_zpsdj194qh .
That blower looks really nice, you should share more pictures of it, along with the restoration proces.

:blowerhug:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

GAR said:


> Let's see and hear about what you guys have been working on this summer....I finally finneshed restoring My 1974 Ford ST 5/26 and then restored a 1972 Sears Suburban Tractor with Snowplow on it......


 Is it a snowblower or is it a SHOWBLOWER.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I have a few of the before and after pictures of the Ford ST in a album on my profile, I am computer challenged and I can't seem to post more then one picture in a post....lol. Anyways this is my 1972 Sears Suburban SS15 with snowplow I restored this summer, not a snowblower but I am betting she will move snow.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

This is the Ford ST 5-26 as she sits today, I engine off restored it over the summer, I replaced all the belts, plug wire, friction wheel ect. She has electric start and runs & throws snow great. I was lucky to find it unmolested and all its parts still on it still, it was rusty as **** and all rubber had dry rot. But I was able to find new (old) original wheel. I wire brushed and sanded the **** out of it and re-painted it with its original automotive Ford Blue and White.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

They both look great. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

You do nice work Gar. :coolpics:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

call it a restomod. still needs skids, ball joint, and shear pins. planning on running it stock for the first storm and then rejetting it accordingly.

20150903_201924_zpsiavqzvbv.jpg Photo by 43128 | Photobucket


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

*1966 Simplicity two stage found today.*

Just found this today, picked it up for $50. It appears to be a 1966 Simplicity with a 8hp Briggs and a gear transmission. I got it started and just had to tweek the carb a bit and she runs good, she went threw all the gears and seems to blow air out of the shoot strong.....There are a few jerry-rigged things on it and a hole lot of surface rust to deal with but I think this will make a nice restore project....What do you guys think, dose anyone have an older Simplicity and can say how they perform in the snow.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a Simplicity Snowbuster 524 which uses paddles (similar to an old bobcat) that I bought earlier this month. 

it is a 2-stage but it uses paddles instead of an impeller and it's supposed to throw farther than its horsepower would indicate. it has a very tall chute for its size and i can't wait to try it out.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok, I set aside the Simplicity due to finding this 1972 Gilson, picked it up for $50 running. It is a solid machine and has been well maintained. 8hp Briggs and Stratton, perless transmission, electric started works perfect...tires, belts, skid plate and scraper bar all look as they have been replaced recently...It is just horribly painted, so I started removing paint today and will do a engine off restore of this badass machine.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I worked on the Gilson for a few hours today, removing the engine and then started on the paint removel. Wile the engine is off I will replace gas lines, pull carberator and clean it, change the oil and re-paint it the engine.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Good going GAR.. Both are solid old machines. You'll no doubt be sitting good time snow flies! On side note: other than BC's I've had the paddle type simplicity's and they do throw good. Both machines have good reputation so have at it and reap the rewards of your labor come winter (which feels like might be a early one)


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

All I have is that yesterday afternoon I started making a baffle for my chute. I took a piece of corrugated and I shaped it to what I think might work. I basically came out about 3" (+-) or so on the bottom and than I tapered and curved it up to the top. The next time I am at Home Depot, I will see what they have for a piece of steel. I will keep you updated on how I progress.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Well, I had to drop off working on the Gilson due to waiting on a couple of parts I had to order....So, I started working in the 1966-68 Simplicity 8hp Sno-Away....I drained oil and replaced it with 75% clean oil and 25% Seafome and ran engine for 20 mitues to clean out years of build up, then drained it and just added correct amout of oil. I pulled gas tank and carb, disassembled carb and soked both over night in seafoam...Changed spark plug and put new gas line and gas filter on it and reassembled engine....she started right back up first pull...Ya!

I replaced belts and auger gear old, pulled the auger berrings out, cleaned and re-greased them. Checked gear oil in the trans and it looked good..

Then repainted the hole machine using high temp automotive paint....Bam, done....Well she needs new skid plates still but there being shipped so I am basically done..


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

GAR said:


> Bam, done....Well she needs new skid plates still but there being shipped so I am basically done..


GAR, you may want to replace those "wheel barrow" tires with something a little more aggressive, or add chains.:goodjob:


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

No Simplicity, but I think you will need a bit more traction than those tires can provide!
It's always worth bringing old iron back to life, I think.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

just a lil afternoon project for pass time. no clue if it will have much function.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I stopped at Home Depot last week and they had exactly what I needed. I cut out and shaped the blank to fit. I have it primed and I am waiting for the Rust-oleum Farm Equipment paint to come in. 



Kielbasa said:


> All I have is that yesterday afternoon I started making a baffle for my chute. I took a piece of corrugated and I shaped it to what I think might work. I basically came out about 3" (+-) or so on the bottom and than I tapered and curved it up to the top. The next time I am at Home Depot, I will see what they have for a piece of steel. I will keep you updated on how I progress.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Im working on making my Husqvarna 10530SBE into a monster blower. I've increased the size of the impeller pulley, but unfortunately, its so tight with the current belt that it is in effect a 1-stage blower now... haha. I am definitely looking for some suggestions and help on how to improve it... Currently the belt is slipping quite a bit, so I imagine that I need to change it. It also has the clarence impeller kit on it as well.


----------



## maxmag (Nov 30, 2014)

Lots of nice stuff here, really like your Ford stuff GAR. I have never restored a snow blower before , bicycles and cars but no snow blowers. Do you have to fabricate most things or do some companies stock some oem stuff. Any brands that are easier to get oem parts?


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Snowblowers I like working on the best.....Gilson for sure. These machines are very easy to work on, made to last and parts are easy to come buy. I have had to make a couple parts hear or there, do a few welds but I do this as a hobby and not a job. I think if it was a job I would lose interest. I just finished this one today.....It's a 1973ish Montgomery Wards...Or (Gilson) I used it all last year and nothing would stop it....it's a beast of a machine. So I gave it a full restore this last week.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

skeet shooter- when you said you increased the impeller pulley.. You are talking about on the crankshaft right and not the actual impeller? Mine on the crank I believe is now 3.75"


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Well here is how my baffle came out. 

Two coats of Rust-oleum Rusty Metal Primer and 3 coats of Rust-oleum Farm Equipment Alis Chalmers Orange, (brush on). A real good color match to. Oh, and of course, (3) coats of wax.  

I added it because of snow being thrown back towards my face when turned all the way to the right. 

I also added the original 11" chute on the top as an extension. When I take a small block of wood and run it up the inside of the chute and I get to the extension, I can see how it starts to aim down a little bit. So I am guessing I will lose a little height, but hope to gain a little more in distance. 

I also removed the auger assembly and sanded down the impeller belly area and exit hole areas and gave them 2 coats of the Alis Chalmers Orange. Oh yes... and of course (3) coats of wax.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

nice job kielbasa.. looks very good!


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Geno, I hope all is well. 



Geno said:


> nice job kielbasa.. looks very good!


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

well -wife is gone (Aug 5th) but 13 years of Cancer was a very hard and brutal road. I lived with her 40 years but this last year really showed me how very strong she was and how strong her faith really was. God has her now and he will be there for me day by day as he always has until my allotted time comes. I'm focusing on trying to be back to normal best I can as I know she would want that. I'm thinking about bringing big blower out of storage and giving it the once over before season is upon us.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Geno, I can not tell you how sorry I am. :frown: Now she will take care of you from heaven. 



Geno said:


> well -wife is gone (Aug 5th) but 13 years of Cancer was a very hard and brutal road. I lived with her 40 years but this last year really showed me how very strong she was and how strong her faith really was. God has her now and he will be there for me day by day as he always has until my allotted time comes. I'm focusing on trying to be back to normal best I can as I know she would want that. I'm thinking about bringing big blower out of storage and giving it the once over before season is upon us.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Geno, I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Geno , my thoughts and prayers are for you and the family. The Lord gave both of you a very tough row to hoe , that also speaks volumes about your faith and strength .


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

my condolences, stay strong.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss Geno.
God has her with him and at the right time you will meet each other again on a new eternal life. 
Many blessings for you Geno.
Remember that you got a lot of good friends here that you can count on.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Condolences. I don't know you, but get back to normal, going to assume that's working on machines. I think it is for most of us here, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks on all the nice words and encouragement. I'll focus on moving forward best I can. To get back to Gregg, Be sure to let us know how the deflector works out. I'm sure it is a definite improvement. I love those old machines.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Geno, I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. My sympathy is with you.
Pete


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Been working on this old Pioneer 850 chainsaw for the past 6 weeks or so.
Just got it done last week. Haven't fired her off yet but no reason why it
shouldn't run. Lots of NOS parts in the ole girl. It's a 107cc monster geardrive
and can pull bars over 60 inch. Very rare saw made in Canada.

Lee


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

In the summertime I pretty much stay clear of snowblowers, I get my fill during the season. However this Labor Day weekend marked the completion of Gilson Castle. Between acquiring containers, getting them on a permanent site, creating dry storage between them, adding a facade and finally painting them to not be eyesores it's been quite a project and I'm happy to say it's pretty much complete.









More here.

Pete


----------



## RonZ (Dec 16, 2017)

what is the type of spark plug and number that you use for the simplicity snow blower ?


----------

